# nh reptile expo



## chowdah (Mar 15, 2015)

new to this forum was wondering if nh expo on the 29th will have a large selection of dart frogs, would this be a good place to purchase frogs ?


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

There will deffinitly be frogs there . Black jungle will have a variety and a few other vendors will have some . 

Tons of vivarium building materials also including plants if you need any of that too 

Welcome to the addiction !


----------



## chowdah (Mar 15, 2015)

thanks for the repy.Planning on attending the show with my daughter.My vivs are nearly complete ,seeded with springtails and melo fly cultures started. The hardest decision is what dart frogs will make the best addition(I mean addiction)to my set up.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Pics of your vivs ?


----------



## chowdah (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## chowdah (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Those are nice !


----------



## chowdah (Mar 15, 2015)

thanks still have a lot to learn and a long way to go


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Get the brom out of the soil. It does better, less likely to rot. Mount it.

Otherwise, nice looking!

Yeah, I got a table there, we have terrarium supplies. Honestly, the show you can grab frogs there, not the best selection, but cool to check it out.

My table will be Fish Mike Aquatics, LLC and KinneBotanical, LLC. We will have terrarium supplies, plants, not sure about frogs yet. I own a store that will also be open 11am-6pm 2 minutes from the Radisson. 45 Blaine Street. Welcome - Fish Mike Aquatics and KinneBotanicals LLC | Custom Vertical Gardens, © Aaron Kinne, 2014.

Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## chowdah (Mar 15, 2015)

definitely will look for your table and visit store time permitting thanks f.or the info see you there . cant wait


----------

